# Windows Update Failure



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Please would someone be kind enough to give me clear instructions on how to fix a windows important update that has been failing to install for months, it tries to install everytime I turn off my PC, I have windows 7 Professional SP1.

The windows update is:

Hewlett-Packard - Imaging, Other hardware - Null Print - HP Photosmart 7520 series

Installation date: ‎13/‎01/‎2015 20:38

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code 80070490

Update type: Recommended

Hewlett-Packard Imaging, Other hardware software update released in November, 2009

More information: 
Driver Information

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com/select/?target=hub

It fails every night and I do not want to go running, deleting or altering anything until I am told exactly what I need to do to fix my PC, would somebody please be of assistance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Install the updated driver from the HP Web site: Software & driver downloads HP Photosmart 7520 e-All-in-One Printer | HP® Support
If Windows Update asks you to update it again, right click it and Hide the Update


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Updates and HP printers never perform well.

Right click on the update and hide it. It will then go away.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Blackwood,

I also recommend going to HP's website and install the updated drivers from there for best performance.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Please follow the instructions *Here* to run the System Update Readiness Tool. When the SURT finishes installing, copy (Ctrl + C) and paste (Ctrl + V) the contents of the SURT log into your next post please:
*C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log*
*C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log*


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please follow the instructions *Here* to run the System Update Readiness Tool. When the SURT finishes installing, copy (Ctrl + C) and paste (Ctrl + V) the contents of the SURT log into your next post please:
> *C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.log*
> *C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log*


It is just endlessly installing and not completing the installation:

Initializing installation... done!
Installing Hotfix for Windows (KB947821) (update 1 of 1)... 

installing


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the stand alone update: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3132


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please see the instructions in the blue highlighted Here it is a link that Go The Power posted for you to check for issues with windows update.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

I am trying to download the tool given by 'Go The Power' in the blue link but it did not successfully install as far as I could tell I had to end up cancelling it after waitin half hour. I will try downloading the tool again for the standalone installer it says.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can try here for the tool Download System Update Readiness Tool for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB947821) [October 2014] from Official Microsoft Download Center the other link has instructions.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

That link is exactly the same as the one I got ot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is directly from MS so should work, Have you run sfc /scannow SFC /SCANNOW Command - System File Checker - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Installing now but seems to be taking a long time to install, the bar is not moving but will leave it trying. Maybe it is already installed how would I know and if it is what do you want me to do? Please bare in mind and am very amateur at this.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

It is trying to install this which seems not to have installed yet:

Installing Hotfix for Windows (KB947821) (update 1 of 1)...


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay this is just not installing: Initializing installation... done!
Installing Hotfix for Windows (KB947821) (update 1 of 1)... the bar is not moving


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

I ran a registry Reviver from one of your links here: Download PC repair tool for Windows it wants me to pay but I would only be happy to do that if it will fix my problems. Please could someone give me some advise what it is I need to do?


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay this update: installing Hotfix for Windows (KB947821) (update 1 of 1) seems to have now been installed


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

However this update is staill failing: Hewlett-Packard - Imaging, Other hardware - Null Print - HP Photosmart 7520 series

Installation date: ‎14/‎01/‎2015 22:13

Installation status: Failed

Error details: Code 80070490

Update type: Recommended

Hewlett-Packard Imaging, Other hardware software update released in November, 2009

More information: 
Driver Information

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com/select/?target=hub


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not want to run any Registry repair/optimizer programs. These not only cost, but they tend to cause more problems then fix. 
Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out as you, and log in as the Admin. Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Command Prompt* type *SFC /scannow*. When that finishes run https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3132


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

I am running the SFC ?scannow as you said but System Update Readiness Tool for https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...s.aspx?id=3132
but this already intsalled but do not know what difference it is supposed to make because the 1 update still failed when I tried it after


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The surt tool if installed has steps for its use as I mentioned earlier here The Tech Cookbook – System Update Readiness Tool (SURT) that gives you the info on how to use it. Please do not go off and use anything we have not specifically asked you to, and as SF has mentioned no reg cleaners or any optimizers at all, we don't use them they often make a bad situation worse.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay I see this: 
=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.22471
Package Version 26.0
2015-01-14 21:48

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store

Summary:
Seconds executed: 1204
No errors detected


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As some said previously, just hide the update, assuming your printer is working without problems.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure if you need this also:

2015-01-14 20:36:38, Info CBS Starting TrustedInstaller initialization.
2015-01-14 20:36:39, Info CBS Loaded Servicing Stack v6.1.7601.17592 with Core: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\cbscore.dll
2015-01-14 20:36:42, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:36:42.088 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7feeac2f0ad @0x7feecc19849 @0x7feecbe34e3 @0xff9de97c @0xff9dd799 @0xff9ddb2f)
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:36:44.385 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7feeac2f0ad @0x7feecc66816 @0x7feecc32aac @0x7feecbe35b9 @0xff9de97c @0xff9dd799)
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:36:44.409 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7feeac2f0ad @0x7fef90e8738 @0x7fef90e8866 @0xff9de474 @0xff9dd7de @0xff9ddb2f)
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS Ending TrustedInstaller initialization.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS Starting the TrustedInstaller main loop.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS TrustedInstaller service starts successfully.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Initializing online with Windows opt-in: False
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Cleaning up report files older than 10 days.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Requesting upload of all unsent reports.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Failed to start upload with file pattern: C:\Windows\servicing\sqm\*_std.sqm, flags: 0x2 [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Failed to start standard sample upload. [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Queued 0 file(s) for upload with pattern: C:\Windows\servicing\sqm\*_all.sqm, flags: 0x6
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS SQM: Warning: Failed to upload all unsent reports. [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS No startup processing required, TrustedInstaller service was not set as autostart, or else a reboot is still pending.
2015-01-14 20:36:44, Info CBS NonStart: Checking to ensure startup processing was not required.
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CSI 00000004 IAdvancedInstallerAwareStore_ResolvePendingTransactions (call 1) (flags = 00000004, progress = NULL, phase = 0, pdwDisposition = @0x10ef790
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CSI 00000005 Creating NT transaction (seq 1), objectname [6]"(null)"
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CSI 00000006 Created NT transaction (seq 1) result 0x00000000, handle @0x204
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:36:45.452 CSI perf trace:
CSIPERF:TXCOMMIT;57446
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CBS NonStart: Success, startup processing not required as expected.
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CBS Startup processing thread terminated normally
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CSI 00000008 CSI Store 4933104 (0x00000000004b45f0) initialized
2015-01-14 20:36:45, Info CBS Session: 30421049_3493973943 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.
2015-01-14 20:36:46, Info CBS Read out cached package applicability for package: Package_for_KB947821~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.34.0, ApplicableState: 112, CurrentState:0
2015-01-14 20:37:04, Info CBS Archived backup log: C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CbsPersist_20150114203638.cab.
2015-01-14 20:37:19, Info CBS Session: 30421049_3832883327 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.
2015-01-14 20:37:19, Info CBS Read out cached package applicability for package: Package_for_KB947821~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.34.0, ApplicableState: 112, CurrentState:0
2015-01-14 20:47:19, Info CBS Reboot mark refs incremented to: 1
2015-01-14 20:47:19, Info CBS Scavenge: Starts
2015-01-14 20:47:19, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:47:19.821 CSI Transaction @0x47ddb0 initialized for deployment engine {d16d444c-56d8-11d5-882d-0080c847b195} with flags 00000002 and client id [10]"TI6.0_0:0/"

2015-01-14 20:47:19, Info CBS Scavenge: Begin CSI Store
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI 0000000a Performing 1 operations; 1 are not lock/unlock and follow:
Scavenge (8): flags: 00000017
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI 0000000b Store coherency cookie matches last scavenge cookie, skipping scavenge.
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI 0000000c ICSITransaction::Commit calling IStorePendingTransaction::Apply - coldpatching=FALSE applyflags=7
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI 0000000d Creating NT transaction (seq 2), objectname [6]"(null)"
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI 0000000e Created NT transaction (seq 2) result 0x00000000, handle @0x144
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:47:20.568 CSI perf trace:
CSIPERF:TXCOMMIT;204237
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Scavenge: Completed, disposition: 0X1
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:20:47:20.580 CSI Transaction @0x47ddb0 destroyed
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Reboot mark refs: 0
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Idle processing thread terminated normally
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Ending the TrustedInstaller main loop.
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Starting TrustedInstaller finalization.
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Failed to unload the COMPONENTS hive. [HRESULT = 0x80070005 - E_ACCESSDENIED]
2015-01-14 20:47:20, Info CBS Ending TrustedInstaller finalization.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Starting TrustedInstaller initialization.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Loaded Servicing Stack v6.1.7601.17592 with Core: C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-servicingstack_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17592_none_672ce6c3de2cb17f\cbscore.dll
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:21:11:53.756 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7fee95ff0ad @0x7feeafd9849 @0x7feeafa34e3 @0xff96e97c @0xff96d799 @0xff96db2f)
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:21:11:53.761 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7fee95ff0ad @0x7feeb026816 @0x7feeaff2aac @0x7feeafa35b9 @0xff96e97c @0xff96d799)
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:21:11:53.761 WcpInitialize (wcp.dll version 0.0.0.6) called (stack @0x7fee95ff0ad @0x7fef90e8738 @0x7fef90e8866 @0xff96e474 @0xff96d7de @0xff96db2f)
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Ending TrustedInstaller initialization.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Starting the TrustedInstaller main loop.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS TrustedInstaller service starts successfully.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Initializing online with Windows opt-in: False
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Cleaning up report files older than 10 days.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Requesting upload of all unsent reports.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Failed to start upload with file pattern: C:\Windows\servicing\sqm\*_std.sqm, flags: 0x2 [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Failed to start standard sample upload. [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Queued 0 file(s) for upload with pattern: C:\Windows\servicing\sqm\*_all.sqm, flags: 0x6
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS SQM: Warning: Failed to upload all unsent reports. [HRESULT = 0x80004005 - E_FAIL]
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS No startup processing required, TrustedInstaller service was not set as autostart, or else a reboot is still pending.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS NonStart: Checking to ensure startup processing was not required.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI 00000004 IAdvancedInstallerAwareStore_ResolvePendingTransactions (call 1) (flags = 00000004, progress = NULL, phase = 0, pdwDisposition = @0xbef6a0
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI 00000005 Creating NT transaction (seq 1), objectname [6]"(null)"
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI 00000006 Created NT transaction (seq 1) result 0x00000000, handle @0x1f0
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI [email protected]/1/14:21:11:53.774 CSI perf trace:
CSIPERF:TXCOMMIT;525
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS NonStart: Success, startup processing not required as expected.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Startup processing thread terminated normally
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CSI 00000008 CSI Store 5032656 (0x00000000004ccad0) initialized
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Session: 30421054_3098003105 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Read out cached package applicability for package: Package_for_KB2928562~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.0, ApplicableState: 112, CurrentState:112
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Session: 30421054_3099503191 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.
2015-01-14 21:11:53, Info CBS Read out cached package applicability for package: Package_for_KB2656356~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.1.1.1, ApplicableState: 80, CurrentState:112
2015-01-14 21:11:54, Info CBS Session: 30421054_3100593253 initialized by client WindowsUpdateAgent.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Expecting attribute name [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Failed to get next element [HRESULT = 0x800f080d - CBS_E_MANIFEST_INVALID_ITEM]
2015-01-14 21:11:55, Info CBS Warning: Unrecognized packageExtended attribute.


----------



## Blackwood (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay I have hidden it is that the solution?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

For the moment, GTP will check over the CBS log, and let you know what, if anything he thinks you should proceed with next.Please be patient as we all have work, family ETC and can be in different time zones,so help is not always immediate.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again,

Have you done a scan with SFC /SCANNOW?

I would also like to see the whole CBS folder.

*Export CBS folder*


Click the *Start* button







then click *Computer*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------

